# anyone being treated for vitamin deficiencies?



## erika (Oct 17, 2009)

i went to see a DO recently b/c my endo can't explain why i still feel crappy after being on levothyroxine for a year. the DO did really comprehensive blood work and says that i'm really deficient in ferritin, B12, and iron. she wants me to take all three, plus Vitamin C, fish oil, selenium, and magnesium.

anyone taking any of these? does this sound like overkill to you? i guess it's worth a try...

thanks,

erika


----------



## JAYQ (Aug 4, 2010)

erika said:


> i went to see a DO recently b/c my endo can't explain why i still feel crappy after being on levothyroxine for a year. the DO did really comprehensive blood work and says that i'm really deficient in ferritin, B12, and iron. she wants me to take all three, plus Vitamin C, fish oil, selenium, and magnesium.
> 
> anyone taking any of these? does this sound like overkill to you? i guess it's worth a try...
> 
> ...


I am seeing my doc tomorrow and i would like to bring up these things to test. I am just wondering how much can you get tested for from a vile of blood? Id rather not have to fill up multiple viles because my anxiety and quesyness starts to kick in :S.

To the OP thou, i do not think its overkill at all, i think we can be deficient in lots of things so its good that you found out and can start taking care of it.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

erika said:


> i went to see a DO recently b/c my endo can't explain why i still feel crappy after being on levothyroxine for a year. the DO did really comprehensive blood work and says that i'm really deficient in ferritin, B12, and iron. she wants me to take all three, plus Vitamin C, fish oil, selenium, and magnesium.
> 
> anyone taking any of these? does this sound like overkill to you? i guess it's worth a try...
> 
> ...


I had a similar experience but I also ran a low range FT-3.

Like you my ferritin, and D were in bottom range while B-12 was bottom 1/4 range and after all were supplemented I still had fatigue issues and ended up adding Cytomel.

Make sure your DO runs the Free T-4 and Free T-3 when they run thyroid labs.

Selenium can raise FT-3, I took 100mg or mcg and mine went up .2 before I switched over to Cytomel.

Your doctors recommendations are good but I would try adding vitamins 1 at a time to see what reactions you may have rather than beginning all at the same time.

I take a good whole foods multi with iron 2x day , 500mg of Magnesium, 1000mg of Calcium and 3-4K IU E daily, I also throw in a B-Complex 50 about 5 days week.


----------

